
Lo-Fi Player - hardmaru
https://magenta.tensorflow.org/lofi-player
======
syspec
There is a whole genre YT channels of this style of music, which all play 24/7

The most famous channel of it that I know of is ChilledCow:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qap5aO4i9A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qap5aO4i9A)

But there are others such as:

SynthWave:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVcMequS9vE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVcMequS9vE)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Jdm0H-A9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Jdm0H-A9k)

NeoChill:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx63aT4UvDI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx63aT4UvDI)

And many more. Great background music for coding

~~~
chrisco255
Love synthwave, it is fantastic for focus and is very upbeat. Plus I dig the
art style and the whole 80s neon motif in general. Good stuff.

~~~
unixhero
Plus! It makes me set same goals in my life. I must now save up for buying a
Ferrari Testarossa.

~~~
codetrotter
It’s kind of a weird car.

[https://youtu.be/K1jB4vYji6A](https://youtu.be/K1jB4vYji6A)

Personally I would not buy it.

But some people may find the quirks of it charming I suppose.

~~~
AgloeDreams
Somehow I already knew it would be the Doug video coming into it, he is
fantastic and such a great guy too!

However, the Countach is where it is at.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOQC24gAghE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOQC24gAghE)

~~~
codetrotter
Haha yeah that one is great :)

------
rjzzleep
While this is cool I have a general question to people here:

How do other people here handle tensorflow as a python dependency? People use
it like it's any other dependency, but it frequently adds unnamed amounts of
dependencies, creates conflicts every now and then, is just massively huge and
for the longest time of its 1.x existence was constantly breaking some PEP's
causing problems with third party tools. It's kind of poison to custom docker
files. How do you guys handle this situation? This isn't really my
responsibility but whenever I deal with ML engineers doing tensorflow stuff I
feel like I'm immediately also a plumber.

~~~
GistNoesis
Python Virtual-env You create one new virtual environment for each different
project, and you throw them away and build them up again once a problem
appear.

~~~
6ak74rfy
Yep, always use Python virtual environments to manage dependencies. Here are
my notes around that: [https://ketanvijayvargiya.com/notes/39-python-
setup/](https://ketanvijayvargiya.com/notes/39-python-setup/)

------
Abishek_Muthian
Very cool!

Does the Magenta project used here have models for musical instruments
identification or can be used to create one? Does anyone have better
suggestions for the identification of musical instruments from audio? I'm
trying to solve the need gap -'Display musical instruments used in a song'
posted on my problem validation platform[1].

[1][https://needgap.com/problems/151-display-musical-
instruments...](https://needgap.com/problems/151-display-musical-instruments-
used-in-a-song-visualization-music)

------
aabhay
Vibert is a badass! I met him through a friend last year and for every project
released he has a trove of awesome demos lying around. Great work dude,
excited to see what you do next.

------
llimos
I absolutely love this! Pinning the tab immediately. Loving the positional
audio when using headphones.

------
unixhero
The user interface kind of reminds me of Zak Makcraken and the alien mind
benders by Lucas Arts. Very charming!

------
calebkaiser
Every time I see one of these projects, it gets me more and more excited about
magenta/TF.js. I feel like we're just scratching the surface with these kinds
of projects, and they're already awesome.

As someone who works on model serving infra, there are so many tricky problems
teams run into around running inference that—at least in theory/in part—seem
like they could be elegantly circumvented by running certain models directly
in the browser. I really hope to see more development in this space in the
coming years.

------
mlang23
Interesting gamification of music. Inherently inaccessible though, as will be
most (pseudo-)AR that is coming up.

I prefer playing with the real thing, there is really nothing more fun then a
hands-on synth:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr2s2Xsy6_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr2s2Xsy6_4)

------
simongr3dal
I've been watching that "Loading…" for several minutes now.

Are there any browser requirements that Safari isn't fulfilling? An error
message would have been nice.

~~~
ergl
I also had problems making it work in Safari. Firefox worked for me.

------
ElijahLynn
Been tinkering with this and it is a pretty solid focus stream! Bookmarking.

------
082349872349872
TIL Muzak was founded in 1934.

------
bobross
I love the concept and the user interface very much!

------
chris_st
Wow, that is a small font. Consider resizing for larger screens?

------
rubatuga
Sounds great!

